# Interesting stitches, have you seen me?



## trishaann

I came across this pretty picture of a sweater in progress on Facebook this morning, but there was no mention of the pattern. Just wondering is anyone has seen this?


----------



## knit4ES

I assume you are talking about the stitches that create the raglan sleeve?


----------



## priscillapaisley

It is beautiful; I hope you find it as I am interested in the raglan sleeves as well.


----------



## rkr

A most interesting concept. One can count the sts - it's clear that there is one st at the neckline; in every other row that section is increased by 1 st on each side of that one (i.e., 1, 3, 5, 7...sts) and worked in Garter st. Markers will definitely be needed.

The body of the garment will need blocking to eliminate the rippling/puckering where the patt goes from Stockinette to cables. It's why most designers add a st or two for each cable in the row before the cables begin. The color is definitely saying Spring'!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

rkr said:


> A most interesting concept. One can count the sts - it's clear that there is one st at the neckline; in every other row that section is increased by 1 st on each side of that one (i.e., 1, 3, 5, 7...sts) and worked in Garter st. Markers will definitely be needed.
> 
> The body of the garment will need blocking to eliminate the rippling/puckering where the patt goes from Stockinette to cables. It's why most designers add a st or two for each cable in the row before the cables begin. The color is definitely saying Spring'!


Good job-- appears to be that way to me, too. No need for me to post as you have done it well. Thanks.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Great idea, hope the pattern source emerges.


----------



## trishaann

The more I look at this the more I love it.


----------



## LizR

Top down and the increases are made each side of the garter stitches . Very nice.

The marker positions are changed back to each side of the center stitch every 10 rows.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

This person has interesting stuff-- don't know if patterns are available, but interesting uses of raglan shaping with added features like this one.
https://www.pinterest.com/dursune3673/yelek/


----------



## trishaann

Thank you all for your input. Kansas g-ma thanks for the pinterest link also


----------



## run4fittness

Nice! I like that one.


----------



## annweb

Like Knitting pops up a lot on FB so it may be there you saw it.


----------



## slmhuffman

That is so pretty. Love the treatment of the raglan sleeves. One of the prettiest sweater patterns I've seen in a while, IMO.


----------



## asty

Love the style of raglan sleeve!


----------



## betty boivin

Could it be that every increase is simply done in garter st? For a set no of rows then started again? It is beautiful! Hope someone can find the pattern


----------



## Kansas g-ma

betty boivin said:


> Could it be that every increase is simply done in garter st? For a set no of rows then started again? It is beautiful! Hope someone can find the pattern


Go back up the line of responses and read rkr's-- w/o trying it, it sounds like she has it pretty close to right.


----------



## LizR

Kansas g-ma said:


> This person has interesting stuff-- don't know if patterns are available, but interesting uses of raglan shaping with added features like this one.
> https://www.pinterest.com/dursune3673/yelek/


Thank you for this link, such pretty sweaters . I love these interesting raglan treatments. There was another one posted recently.


----------



## marinda

Beautiful way of making a raglan sleeve


----------



## SallyJ

It is beautiful.


----------



## tatesgirl

If anyone finds the pattern, I just might stop avoiding knitting myself a sweater!


----------



## rjazz

would like to have this pattern, too


----------



## guen12

I do not normally use Pinterest but thought I would take a look. Couldn't figure out how to switch to English. I am sure it is something simple.


----------



## guen12

I do not normally use Pinterest but thought I would take a look. Couldn't figure out how to switch to English. I am sure it is something simple. Sorry for double post. Couldn't figure out how to delete second post either. Not going to be a good day.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS

Totally agree. This is one of the prettiest sweaters I've seen.


----------



## whitetail

Love the pattern


----------



## elaine_1

I found one on this site. Tricotting Handmade Knitwear


----------



## pamjlee

I hope someone finds a written pattern. This is very unique.


----------



## rjazz

Tricotting Handmade Knitwear seems to be in Italian...


----------



## Stickwitch

Search Seattle scarf 2. The designer is Jess Kayleigh you can visit www.sushipieknits.blogspot.com


----------



## trishaann

Stickwitch said:


> Search Seattle scarf 2. The designer is Jess Kayleigh you can visit www.sushipieknits.blogspot.com


Sorry, this blog says it's removed


----------



## rjazz

and, the search continues...


----------



## Judy M

Language is Slovak


----------



## Stickwitch

Sorry. I didn't check that before I posted. I think I downloaded it from revelry. The stitch pattern is called cable eyelet pattern. Very easy 4 row pattern.


----------



## Stickwitch

ravelry. Darn auto correct.


----------



## trishaann

Stickwitch said:


> Sorry. I didn't check that before I posted. I think I downloaded it from revelry. The stitch pattern is called cable eyelet pattern. Very easy 4 row pattern.


Thank you!


----------



## LizR

I should be working on a WIP but instead knitted a swatch of this raglan stitch pattern just to see if it works. 
It is a multiple of 10 rows and should work fine for any top down raglan which has increases every other row. It is easy but a marker might be helpful to identify the center stitch. 
The bottom 2 sections are complete the top one, 5 rows done.
These directions are for each raglan beginning with the first increase row. .
Row 1. (RS) Knit and make a YO on each side of center stitch of each raglan.
Row 2. (WS) Purl to yo. Knit yo, center st, yo. P to next yo section (You now have 3 center stitches.)
Row 3. Knit to center 3 sts. Yo, k3, yo, knit to next raglan .
Row 4. Purl to yo. Knit yo, k3, yo. (5 center sts)
Row 5. K to center 5 sts, yo, k5, yo, knit to next raglan.
Row 6. As row 4
continue in this way for 10 rows total until there are 11 center sts. in the increase 'fan' then begin again at row 1.
Repeat these 10 rows for required length of raglan. In a finer yarn I think it will look more 'finished'.


----------



## trishaann

Oh my goodness! I have just spent so much time looking for this pattern all over the internet.
Thank you, thank you, thank you Liz R! You are so awesome!


----------



## knit4ES

LizR --- that is wonderful ... I'm copying it into a file to keep for future reference... 
Thanks for spending the time to do this... and to share it....


----------



## LizR

trishaann said:


> Oh my goodness! I have just spent so much time looking for this pattern all over the internet.
> Thank you, thank you, thank you Liz R! You are so awesome!


You are very welcome. I hope the instructions can be understood. Please feel free to pm if you have a problem. I could guess from the very clear photo you posted how the stitches were worked to make this design.


----------



## LizR

knit4ES said:


> LizR --- that is wonderful ... I'm copying it into a file to keep for future reference...
> Thanks for spending the time to do this... and to share it....


Hi knit4ES. Don't we all love a challenge? You are always so good in giving of your time to research questions for members. This was fun and it worked!


----------



## Judy M

And the sweater is knit from the top down.


----------



## whitetail

Wow, thank you, your good.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on

LizR, 
Luv a knitter who can't resist a challenge. Thank you.


----------



## DeeDee107

like it a lot would be a nice sweater


----------



## Tove

Lovely interesting cable and raglan.
Thanks for the raglan tuition


----------



## Damama

trishaann said:


> I came across this pretty picture of a sweater in progress on Facebook this morning, but there was no mention of the pattern. Just wondering is anyone has seen this?


This is called simple rib cable. Might be one of stitches that you are looking for. By Rita Weiss.


----------



## 48barb

That is a very pretty item.


----------



## Tove

Damama said:


> This is called simple rib cable. Might be one of stitches that you are looking for. By Rita Weiss.


You're more than likely right when looking at the photo closely. Guess the difference is the yarn, it gives the cables a completely different look (this includes the sheen of the yarn)


----------



## LizR

Tove said:


> You're more than likely right when looking at the photo closely. Guess the difference is the yarn, it gives the cables a completely different look (this includes the sheen of the yarn)


Very true Tove. The yarn and needle size can make a difference in the final look of the stitch pattern.


----------



## trishaann

Many thanks to you all!


----------



## BARBIE-s

trishaann said:


> I came across this pretty picture of a sweater in progress on Facebook this morning, but there was no mention of the pattern. Just wondering is anyone has seen this?


Did "GOOGLE IMAGES SEARCH" for that photo, this is what it returned

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&tbs=simg:CAESpQIJc5Mmi5Q7e3IamQILEKjU2AQaAggEDAsQsIynCBpgCl4IAxImA90DggaGHmnSB9EC3AOHHrIVtCffKYUipijOJd4wyjWaNsglqCsaMKgnBCgH0zMB6a1j9Vcl6qXjBElxc_1jNH0JFkuJCsSgiRgH82k3lIk9st1KALBJUiCAEDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEPEK1QAwLEJ3twQkaiAEKFgoEd29vbNqliPYDCgoIL20vMDlreHAKGQoHY3JvY2hldNqliPYDCgoIL20vMDIzMHcKGgoIa25pdHRpbmfapYj2AwoKCC9tLzA0N2ZyChwKCm5lZWRsZXdvcmvapYj2AwoKCC9tLzBkNGNjChkKBndvb2xlbtqliPYDCwoJL20vMDF5aDY1DA&q=Knitting&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwik1f3t79jRAhXMQiYKHWrZDBsQsw4IHw&biw=1920&bih=901

There are hundreds of items listed/shown in lime green, please feel free to scroll through them to see if you find the link you are searching for, good luck ! :sm02:


----------



## BARBIE-s

Stickwitch said:


> Search Seattle scarf 2. The designer is Jess Kayleigh you can visit www.sushipieknits.blogspot.com


Blog removed,

:sm03:


----------



## margaret in fl

Does anyone know if this is a baby or an adult cardigan?


----------



## LizR

To me it looks like an adult size but since the pattern isn't found yet that may not be the case.


----------



## lexiemae

Thanks for working this one out Liz R, bookmarked for further reference............you clever lady )


----------



## Neeterbug

I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## nanamags

guen12
I have looked at some sites that have some of these patterns but are all in another language here is how you can get the pages translated
Go to Google chrome and type in Translate Languages and all the instructions of what to do SHOULD come up. 
When I find a page to be translated I get the addy and put it through chrome and so far it's worked for me.
Hope this works for you.


----------



## LizR

Neeterbug said:


> I would love to have the pattern.


Here is the pattern as I worked it out Neeterbug. I posted this on page 3 of this thread along with a photo of the swatch I made.
It is a multiple of 10 rows and should work fine for any top down raglan which has increases every other row. It is easy but a marker might be helpful to identify the center stitch. 
The bottom 2 sections are complete the top one, 5 rows done.
These directions are for each raglan beginning with the first increase row. .
Row 1. (RS) Knit and make a YO on each side of center stitch of each raglan.
Row 2. (WS) Purl to yo. Knit yo, center st, yo. P to next yo section (You now have 3 center stitches.)
Row 3. Knit to center 3 sts. Yo, k3, yo, knit to next raglan .
Row 4. Purl to yo. Knit yo, k3, yo. (5 center sts)
Row 5. K to center 5 sts, yo, k5, yo, knit to next raglan.
Row 6. As row 4
continue in this way for 10 rows total until there are 11 center sts. in the increase 'fan' then begin again at row 1.
Repeat these 10 rows for required length of raglan. In a finer yarn I think it will look more 'finished'.

Good luck.


----------



## Roxanness

LizR said:


> I should be working on a WIP but instead knitted a swatch of this raglan stitch pattern just to see if it works.
> It is a multiple of 10 rows and should work fine for any top down raglan which has increases every other row. It is easy but a marker might be helpful to identify the center stitch.
> The bottom 2 sections are complete the top one, 5 rows done.
> These directions are for each raglan beginning with the first increase row. .
> Row 1. (RS) Knit and make a YO on each side of center stitch of each raglan.
> Row 2. (WS) Purl to yo. Knit yo, center st, yo. P to next yo section (You now have 3 center stitches.)
> Row 3. Knit to center 3 sts. Yo, k3, yo, knit to next raglan .
> Row 4. Purl to yo. Knit yo, k3, yo. (5 center sts)
> Row 5. K to center 5 sts, yo, k5, yo, knit to next raglan.
> Row 6. As row 4
> continue in this way for 10 rows total until there are 11 center sts. in the increase 'fan' then begin again at row 1.
> Repeat these 10 rows for required length of raglan. In a finer yarn I think it will look more 'finished'.


Beautiful!


----------



## kacsa

Thank you LizR 

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Those are all beautiful! I have a pattern I haven't tried yet. It's a paid Oge Designs pattern.


----------



## LEE1313

Oh how lovely.
Some folks are so creative and talented.
HOPE someone finds a pattern link


----------



## paddywhac

looks like after you do the neck it make 1 stitch yrn knit 1yrnnake a 2nd stitch would be more helpful if you had a pattern then would know how many to cast on I think it could only by down on top down knits


----------



## connie k

I LOVE this raglan sleeve pattern so much. However, if you could possibly print the entire pattern, i would be in seventh heaven. I am not as professional as most of your readers are. Thank you sooooo much. connie


----------



## kdanielewicz

Thank you LizR.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Love your photo ! Did you knit this up? I also like the yarn.


----------



## LizR

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Love your photo ! Did you knit this up? I also like the yarn.


Not the sweater. I just worked out the pattern for the decorative raglan from the sweater picture. I posted a photo of my sample of the stitch on page 3 of this thread.
.


----------



## Butterfly 55

Thank you Lizr


----------



## torregro

Thanks so much for working out the details to the pattern. I got sucked into the void of Pinterest by this topic and thought I might not be able to swim out. ;-)


----------



## LizR

torregro said:


> Thanks so much for working out the details to the pattern. I got sucked into the void of Pinterest by this topic and thought I might not be able to swim out. ;-)


Now we wouldn't want that to happen. :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

connie k said:


> I LOVE this raglan sleeve pattern so much. However, if you could possibly print the entire pattern, i would be in seventh heaven. I am not as professional as most of your readers are. Thank you sooooo much. connie


She says in her post that it is a paid pattern and lists the source. Please do not ask her to give you the pattern.


----------



## Jean K

This sweater certainly is beautiful. I have copied all of the notes and the photo for reference, so I hope the pattern is available in the future. Thanks, everyone, for your notes and comments.


----------



## Browniemom

LizR said:


> Not the sweater. I just worked out the pattern for the decorative raglan from the sweater picture. I posted a photo of my sample of the stitch on page 3 of this thread.
> .


Thank you very much for all of your work and kind sharing.


----------



## JuneHABS

trishaann said:


> I came across this pretty picture of a sweater in progress on Facebook this morning, but there was no mention of the pattern. Just wondering is anyone has seen this?


I put this into Google Translate: http://laboresdesiempre-lusi.blogspot.com/2016/03/jersey-bebe-con-dibujo-en-ranglan.html

The pattern came through in english - but you know how translations can still have things not totally clear. Perhaps someone more experienced than myself can compare what the translation shows, along with the other information on this subject, and actually be able to finish making it readable for us?

I hope so - it is really pretty. I'd sure like to be able to make one too. :sm01:


----------



## trishaann

Thank you so much for your efforts. Beautiful sweater, isn't it?



JuneHABS said:


> I put this into Google Translate: http://laboresdesiempre-lusi.blogspot.com/2016/03/jersey-bebe-con-dibujo-en-ranglan.html
> 
> The pattern came through in english - but you know how translations can still have things not totally clear. Perhaps someone more experienced than myself can compare what the translation shows, along with the other information on this subject, and actually be able to finish making it readable for us?
> 
> I hope so - it is really pretty. I'd sure like to be able to make one too. :sm01:


----------



## babsvarma

Please share the pattern if possible


----------



## imashelefrat

Beautiful design. Thank you for bringing it to our attention.


----------

